# problems problems



## rikoshea (Jun 27, 2009)

I Have a problem with my central locking and indicator when indicating to the left with my P12 Nissan Primara.

1st problem is my central locking system, its not working at all, i've had to for the last few weeks go through the passager door so it would open all doors, however now the drivers door wont open at all unless opened from the inside.

2nd problem is when I indicate to the left I have beeping noise.

is there a way i can sort this out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, sounds like the outer door handle on the driver's side has disconnected. As for central locking, sounds like either a fuse blew or the wiring harness connection has gotten loose somewhere in the door.


----------



## rikoshea (Jun 27, 2009)

*more problems*

my hidle is dropping on the rev conter to my nissan primara i've had the AA look at it, and it gives an error code PO226+ throttle pedal sensor performance, along with PO227+ throttle position sensor circuit fault. where can i get this sorted no nissan garage near or even the part


----------

